# We are Hiring Salesman DFW Area



## JWH (Dec 6, 2011)

DFW Roofing Company Looking for Experianced Salesman, 60 40 Split With No Office Cost Taken Out!!! No Slackers Please.

Call for More Info
817-881-1229


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

JWH said:


> DFW Roofing Company Looking for Experianced Salesman, 60 40 Split With No Office Cost Taken Out!!! No Slackers Please.
> 
> Call for More Info
> 817-881-1229


Good luck with finding salesman right now.


----------



## JWH (Dec 6, 2011)

RoofMaster!! I totaly Agree!!


----------

